# BB GUN?



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Can someone recommend a BB gun that will be effective in killing iguanas?

I have a nest of iguanas around the property, they destroy the gardens they sunbath on the roof and poop on the roof tiles, finally they invaded my wife's orchid collection and ate all her new flower buds so she gave an ultimatum to get rid of them!

As far as I can tell, I have at least seven iguanas on the property. that is the max I have seen them at the same time. Most likely more.

I tried a "natural repellent" first, I sprayed where they hang out with a pepper solution, no use.

I then tried some products I got on Amazon, no use.

I then tried one of those pest noise where you turn it on with a frequency human can't hear but reptiles hate, well they don't seem to even notice it.

I tried trapping after that, with strawberries and bananas, but they are not biting.

I did an online search and someone mentioned they used a BB gun. I have never handled any firearms before. Did a look up and there are $20 air guns and $200 pellet guns. What is the difference? The iguanas are about 16" to 36" long from head to tail.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

How to kill an iguana (legally)


Iguanas are invading South Florida's landscape but eliminating them is no simple matter. Do it the wrong way and you could end up charged with animal cruelty.




www.sun-sentinel.com


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

You will need a pellet gun.... several types, different ammo, different propulsion systems...
you might find some education here.. A site I'm familiar with
Airgun Forum | GTA International Airgun Forum | 17,332+ Members


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Aren't pellets painful?

I had the toy gun with the metal bbs & a CO2 cartridge & the cops made me remove it from my car to home.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Maybe you can hire a pest removal expert that will just relocate them elsewhere.

Besides, if you aren't familiar with guns, you may do more damage than you intended - or a cop might think it's a real gun and then bye bye you.

Also, planting flowers and other attractants in iguana country would be like me putting Snickers on display and being mad that the bears and other critters ate them all.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

A typical $20 BB gun is not going to reliably take out critters of that size. You would need an air gun as suggested and probably a scope due to your inexperience.

Problem is, that would be similar to a low power REAL rifle and a stray shop could brake a window or injure someone some distance away. If you have no neighbors for a long distance, maybe.

Keep testing different baits until you find one they like and then trap them. But you will need to know where you can release them.

Or talk to a pro to get price and advice. They chose your property for a reason, eliminate that reason as others will simply follow.

Bud


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> Aren't pellets painful?
> 
> I had the toy gun with the metal bbs & a CO2 cartridge & the cops made me remove it from my car to home.


The usually purchased models can kill small pests with a well placed shot.
Unlikely to harm a 3 foot iguana unless it's a large and uncommon caliber.

It can become a somewhat expensive sport. ( It is a Olympic sport )

For pest control, it takes more than a standard inaccurate BB gun. 
One should use a scope on a quality pellet rifle. Not every scope will function properly when mounted to an air rifle.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

Bud9051 said:


> A typical $20 BB gun is not going to reliably take out critters of that size. You would need an air gun as suggested and probably a scope due to your inexperience.
> 
> Problem is, that would be similar to a low power REAL rifle and a stray shop could brake a window or injure someone some distance away. If you have no neighbors for a long distance, maybe.
> 
> ...



-shrug- I consider them a food source...


----------



## MechaniMan (9 mo ago)

There are a couple subsonic pellet rifles on the market. They are extremely effective at killing things. Gamo makes adult precision pellet rifles. They cost a couple hundred bucks but will kill things just as effectively as any rifle.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

MechaniMan said:


> There are a couple subsonic pellet rifles on the market. They are extremely effective at killing things. Gamo makes adult precision pellet rifles. They cost a couple hundred bucks but will kill things just as effectively as any rifle.


Gamo has a good sized following. 

also, Diana is highly appreciated. Pellet guns and ammo get personalized followings.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

miamicuse said:


> I then tried one of those pest noise where you turn it on with a frequency human can't hear but reptiles hate, well they don't seem to even notice it.


Reptiles don't have ears. They sense vibrations via a tympatic membrane located behind their eyes.



Nik333 said:


> I had the toy gun with the metal bbs & a CO2 cartridge & the cops made me remove it from my car to home.


You're in Californya, what else would you expect??


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

miamicuse said:


> I have never handled any firearms before.


Air-propelled or even CO2-propelled are not "firearms".



miamicuse said:


> killing iguanas



Firstly check with local laws to see if you are allowed to take (hunt) iguanas without a hunting license - they would have to be declared pests.
Secondly, check local laws about shooting projectiles (in your locality area). Sometimes they limit the velocity or energy of the projectiles. For example, where I live, I am not allowed to shoot even a bow that has more that 20lbs pull force.
That's because my state law says:


> A locality may prohibit, by ordinance, the shooting of pneumatic guns in any areas of the locality that are in the opinion of the governing body so heavily populated as to make such conduct dangerous to the inhabitants thereof.
> As used in this section, “pneumatic gun” means any implement, designed as a gun, that will expel a BB or a pellet by action of pneumatic pressure.


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

If you live in a city/town/subdivision, there may be laws about discharging firearms within the city limits.
A bow and arrow might skirt this restriction.

That said, you want something w/a high FPS velocity. Might cost more than a few bucks.
Buy extra ammo. Practice on targets that mimic an iguana head size.
Make sure you have a good backstop for those wayward shots.

Good luck...HTH...Don.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

notnew2diy said:


> If you live in a city/town/subdivision, there may be laws about discharging firearms within the city limits.
> A bow and arrow might skirt this restriction.
> 
> That said, you want something w/a high FPS velocity. Might cost more than a few bucks.
> ...


A short note:

Air guns are not firearms but might be subject to separate regs and/or additional /separate specific annotation to firearm regs.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

BB gun? Forgetaboutit.









Hatsan 135 Vortex QE for Sale | Pyramyd Air


We've got a great price on the Hatsan 135 QE Vortex Air Rifle. Shop and get expert advice from the largest airgun retailer!




www.pyramydair.com













7 Best Pellet Guns for Iguana shooting/Hunting - Outdoor Moran


Best Pellet Gun for Iguana shooting/Hunting. Shooting lizards and iguanas with BB guns. with FAQs and factors to consider.




outdoormoran.com





I would go with at LEAST a .22cal, Larger caliber = more hitting power better penetration and quieter as well as you aren't breaking the sound barrier.
I am assuming you won't be doing long range shooting.


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

notnew2diy said:


> If you live in a city/town/subdivision, there may be laws about discharging firearms within the city limits.
> A bow and arrow might skirt this restriction.


Stop giving bad advice.
A BB is not a firearm.
Bows are regulated too in cities.
Taking animals is regulated too.

The only advice he should get is to check local laws.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

BB guns are firearms in NJ and RI, in other states they are not. If you never used a gun before, check what is beyond your target. If you miss, something in the background will get hit.


----------



## finisher65 (Apr 7, 2019)

Thom Paine said:


> A short note:
> 
> Air guns are not firearms but might be subject to separate regs and/or additional /separate specific annotation to firearm regs.





Old Thomas said:


> BB guns are firearms in NJ and RI, in other states they are not. If you never used a gun before, check what is beyond your target. If you miss, something in the background will get hit.


In MD the State goes to the extreme & considers all bb & pellet guns to be firearms & they are subject to all firearm laws as though they are a true rifle.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> Reptiles don't have ears. They sense vibrations via a tympatic membrane located behind their eyes.
> 
> 
> You're in Californya, what else would you expect??


It's not a California rule. It's a city rule.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a buddy in Cape Coral, west coast of Florida. He kills them with a Crossman CO2 pellet gun. Totally legal in Florida but there may be local laws to consider. He only does it on his own property or neighbors that want them gone.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

rjniles said:


> I have a buddy in Cape Coral, west coast of Florida. He kills them with a Crossman CO2 pellet gun. Totally legal in Florida but there may be local laws to consider. He only does it on his own property or neighbors that want them gone.



CO2 pellet rifles are generally considered better for some types of hunting. 
I'm aware of 50 caliber CO2 pellet rifles.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

Air rifle historic tidbit : 

A 46 caliber Air Rifle, capable or 20 shots in 30 seconds, was part of the armament carried by the Lewis and Clark Expedition in 1803.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

For local laws, I am in Florida I can buy and operate a BB gun or pellet gun without a license but I am not sure about any rules on discharging one, I will have to check into it.

As far as the iguanas, you can trap but not release. Once trapped you can only release it on your property again, but not anywhere else, you cannot drive it to a canal or a park and let it go, release must be on your property so you are not transferring the problem to someone else. You can kill them with a shot or with a knife or an axe, quickly as painlessly as possible, cannot poison, freeze, burn, drown or anything other method that may cause a slow suffering.

Some people catch them and cook them. They have this gadget that looks like a stick with a hoop on it's end you dangle it over the iguana then lower it over it's head then pull it will constrict the iguana at it's neck then you can shoot or decapitate them with a machete.

I don't think I will fire on them from afar, if I miss I might end up breaking windows and walls, my plan is to use bait in a cage trap then kill them.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sounds like this may be an ongoing problem as others will take their place. If so, investing in a good air gun with a scope would allow you to practice and and overcome the inexperience issue. Then you could take them out as they arrive.

Bud


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

miamicuse said:


> I don't think I will fire on them from afar, if I miss I might end up breaking windows and walls, my plan is to use bait in a cage trap then kill them.


Well if you are going to trap and then shoot point-blank, an inch or two, I'm sure a bb would kill it with a direct head shot.
If not then a hunting pellet.








Crosman 760 Pumpmaster | Pyramyd Air


We've got a great price on the Crosman 760 Pumpmaster. Shop and get expert advice from the largest airgun retailer!




www.pyramydair.com


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

Steve2444 said:


> Well if you are going to trap and then shoot point-blank, an inch or two, I'm sure a bb would kill it with a direct head shot.
> If not then a hunting pellet.
> 
> 
> ...


Based upon experience, that model... ? unlikely -shrug-


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Thom Paine said:


> Based upon experience, that model... ? unlikely -shrug-


I had that model, as a teenager, at point-blank with 10 pumps?
I am pretty sure it would. I had taken many a squirrel from a distance with head shots, pellets of course, never a BB highly inaccurate with BB over distance.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

Steve2444 said:


> I had that model, as a teenager, at point-blank with 10 pumps?
> I am pretty sure it would. I had taken many a squirrel from a distance with head shots, pellets of course, never a BB highly inaccurate with BB over distance.



That's why I said "unlikely". different people may get differing results.
Think about how much practice it takes to become accurate. 
my opinion is ... better rifles have improved accuracy and easier for a newbee to learn before losing patience with the learning process. jus' my nickel  ..


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

Thom Paine said:


> Air rifle historic tidbit :
> 
> A 46 caliber Air Rifle, capable or 20 shots in 30 seconds, was part of the armament carried by the Lewis and Clark Expedition in 1803.


Yes, it's true, the people who wrote the 2nd Amendment were well aware of "high-capacity assault rifles" and not merely single-shot muskets.


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

miamicuse said:


> I have a nest of iguanas around the property,


A 12-gauge shotgun will kill them real good. 
And kill bears too if you get any of those.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

With a rifled barrel, pellet accuracy will be superior to that of BBs.


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

SoNic said:


> Stop giving bad advice.
> A BB is not a firearm.
> Bows are regulated too in cities.
> Taking animals is regulated too.
> ...


Bad advise is a matter of opinion. I know from experience, in Romeoville Ill-noise, a bb gun/pellet gun is considered a firearm and can not be discharged within the city limits. I never had any problems w/a bow and arrow. 

Pests come in many different forms.
How you deal w/a pest is a matter of opinion.

FWIW...Don.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Use a Wrist Rocket sling shot loaded with a dart from a dart board.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@miamicuse interesting question.

While a BB gun isn't a firearm, it's still a weapon and some jurisdictions give cities, towns, etc., very wide latitude to legislate as they will about things like that. 

I'd make it my business to find out what city, town, etc., you're in, and find out if there's any laws about using BB guns or similar on live creatures. DON'T assume that just because it's okay in Jurisdiction A (where a friend lives), it's okay in Jurisdiction B (where you live). Sanity is not measured by everyone in the same way. 

My younger brother lives in Ohio and shoots rabbits regularly with a pellet gun, and eats the meat. (It's good!) The city he's in has a general "catchall" ordinance against shooting anything with any kind of weapon at all. So, he's stealthy, and makes sure that the police and others don't see him. I'd recommend that approach in your case too.

Best of luck, and let us know what you do.


----------



## Billybobb (May 12, 2021)

miamicuse said:


> Can someone recommend a BB gun that will be effective in killing iguanas?
> 
> I have a nest of iguanas around the property, they destroy the gardens they sunbath on the roof and poop on the roof tiles, finally they invaded my wife's orchid collection and ate all her new flower buds so she gave an ultimatum to get rid of them!
> 
> ...


By now you know the answer...I will only add that I use a 1000+ fps Gamo Raptor Whisper with heavier 10mg pellet. I've eliminated over 100 in the past 3 years. They were eating all our flowering plants. The repellent doesn't work, and If you hire a trapper, how many are you willing to pay for? 

As you remove them, others move into to claim their territory. In time you will get it down to about nothing. One shows up here once in a while but it's now rare. Two reasons....We reduced the flowers and added the pellets. Good luck.


----------



## Billfish (8 mo ago)

If you arm yourself and start shooting a pellet gun, keep in mind, every missed shot is a ricochet unless you angle is close to 90 degree. A good pellet gun does damage.


----------



## vandamme (Aug 19, 2016)

miamicuse said:


> Can someone recommend a BB gun that will be effective in killing iguanas?
> The iguanas are about 16" to 36" long from head to tail.


I've taken out plenty of rabbits (and chipmunks and squirrels) with a pump up BB gun. I miss a few, though.
I recently got a pellet gun with a scope. The ammo box has a picture of a bear, but I dunno about that.


----------



## Doboy (Dec 5, 2018)

OMG,,, so much BAD ADVISE!!

hunting iguanas in florida with air rifles - YouTube

hunting iguanas in florida with blowgun - YouTube

iguana hunting catch and cook - YouTube

If I knew exactly, where you lived, I could give you more, better, advise!
IF, you invited me down,,,,,, I'd be more than glad to give you a hand with them 'rodents'.
I would bring all of my old, PUMP-UP Sheridans & Benjamins (hint),,,, with mounted red-dot scopes.

I say,,, have a ball,,,, JUST, don't shoot any neighbors!!

*lol,,, & PLEASE report back,,,,, WITH PICTURES!!*


----------



## Brinky (Dec 30, 2018)

miamicuse said:


> Can someone recommend a BB gun that will be effective in killing iguanas?
> 
> I have a nest of iguanas around the property, they destroy the gardens they sunbath on the roof and poop on the roof tiles, finally they invaded my wife's orchid collection and ate all her new flower buds so she gave an ultimatum to get rid of them!
> 
> ...


Try a Dog.


----------



## sterracina (Mar 30, 2013)

You might want to watch this Dirty Jobs segment. 
(2) Mike Rowe Takes on Florida's Iguana Problem | Dirty Jobs - YouTube


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

I can kill a full grown ground hog (and have )with my pellet rifle at 30 yards. The pelletwill also go thru 3/4 in treated wood fence at that distance. Get a good rifle with a scope. I used to use a 22 Cal rifle buts that is way too loud.These pellet guns are whisper quiet. Not likely any one will notice except the Iguana.


----------



## Doboy (Dec 5, 2018)

You might as well watch this one first!

Cops Called for iguana Hunting in Florida Neighborhood! But What Happened?!? - YouTube 

PCP Air Rifles | For Sale | Pyramyd Air


----------



## ginobean (Dec 4, 2020)

What about using large rubber snakes, to scare them off?


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

ginobean said:


> What about using large rubber snakes, to scare them off?


Plenty of large REAL snakes in south florida. Also invasive.








What Eats Iguanas? 10 Iguana Predators (Animal Answers)


In this guide, we’ll answer the question: “What eats iguanas?” First, you’ll find a short summary of what animals eat iguanas in the wild and then get a detailed list of iguana predators. Iguanas are herbivorous lizards in the order of Squamata group in the class of Reptilia. These lizards are...




animalanswerguide.com


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Six Ways to Cook Iguana


Now that the temperature has finally taken a dip, watch for dead iguanas falling out of trees! (See photo, taken in Oakland Park last January.) South Florida's plague of big green lawn lizards was culled somewhat last winter by a cold snap that killed legions of the critters. The canal...




www.browardpalmbeach.com


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Doboy said:


> OMG,,, so much BAD ADVISE!!
> 
> I would bring all of my old, PUMP-UP Sheridans & Benjamins (hint),,,, with mounted red-dot scopes.
> 
> ...


Yes, my old Sheridan blue streak circa 1960's something or other will dispatch most critters with a well placed shot.
Never shot an iguana though.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Brinky said:


> Try a Dog.



And name him BB


----------



## Toughman Enterprises (12 mo ago)

miamicuse said:


> Can someone recommend a BB gun that will be effective in killing iguanas?
> 
> I have a nest of iguanas around the property, they destroy the gardens they sunbath on the roof and poop on the roof tiles, finally they invaded my wife's orchid collection and ate all her new flower buds so she gave an ultimatum to get rid of them!
> 
> ...


You could introduce a King Snake to eat them. With other reptiles, I have found if you figure out how to eliminate where they bed down and source of food. They will move on.


----------



## DaveMc1 (Jul 18, 2018)

miamicuse said:


> Can someone recommend a BB gun that will be effective in killing iguanas?
> 
> I have a nest of iguanas around the property, they destroy the gardens they sunbath on the roof and poop on the roof tiles, finally they invaded my wife's orchid collection and ate all her new flower buds so she gave an ultimatum to get rid of them!
> 
> ...


I have a Barra with a 4x15 scope and got a squirrel at 50' with bb's---it takes pellots or bb's


----------



## Mff Dvr (Jun 22, 2021)

miamicuse said:


> Can someone recommend a BB gun that will be effective in killing iguanas?
> 
> I did an online search and someone mentioned they used a BB gun. I have never handled any firearms before. Did a look up and there are $20 air guns and $200 pellet guns. What is the difference? The iguanas are about 16" to 36" long from head to tail.


1. Do not buy a $20 bb gun to kill anything, though they can be useful as an inexpensive means of gaining some familiarity with handling a gun.  It is very inexpensive to put 10,000 BBs through a Daisy Red Rider, and in so doing, to also gain a certain level of proficiency in sighting, shouldering, aiming, and trigger squeeze.
2. I do not recommend the use of any CO2 pellet pistols or rifles. It might be OK for an accomplished shooter that wants a pellet rifle to control a specific type of pest, AND that shooter is not opposed to buying and having CO2 cartridges on hand for each shooting 'event'. Pros: a) if needed, a 'quicker' follow up shot can be administered; as there is no cocking or pumping required. b) For some the CO2 gun might seem safer due to the limited usefulness/longevity of a CO2 cartridge, or the simple knowledge that the gun is useless without the CO2 installed... CONS: a) Inconsistent -each shot will lower the amount of pressure in the (small) CO2 cartridge, which changes the ballistic characteristics of each subsequent shot. The first few shots tend to be fairly consistent at very close ranges; but after 10 shots or so, the shots will be weak and inaccurate -it would be much better to be using that $20 BB gun. CO2s don't make much sense at all; if I am trying to learn how to shoot, I need something that shoots very consistently...Not gonna happen with CO2 guns... b) If the gun is stored with the CO2 installed, it is very likely that the CO2 will slowly leak out from someplace and not be very useful at a later date. 
3. Assuming you are in a residential area, or not far from other dwellings, you may want to consider a subsonic pellet rifle of less than 1127 fps (feet per second). The reason for this is that they are quieter. Air guns are not particularly loud, however if a pellet (or bullet) travels faster than the speed of sound there is a loud CRACK sound, which carries further and could be more offensive to some of the neighbors...1100 fps is OK for the small round of bb/pellet rifles, to avoid the supersonic crack.
4. $20 - $200; for killing iguana you don't want a $20 bb gun; however Walmart has several good options for well under $200. Because it is important to kill these humanely, I think something 800-1000 fps (or more) is a good idea, however, you will have to line up each and every shot (with these airguns) as if the iguana was not there. Meaning you will have to line up the shot so that either your house is in the background, or the lake, or some uninhabited area... In this scenario it might be best to arrange things that your shots are at a downward angle to the iguanas. I'm thinking from the rooftop in the am when not too hot, or a ladder against a neighboring tree, maybe a trailered boat with an observation (tuna) tower, deer-stand on a nearby tree... Also might consider lead free pellets and BBs. Standard pellets are lead, but there are other options. Many air rifles can fire both BB's and Pellets, as long as the perspective air gun is rated for a high FPS (around 1000fps), they should do the job well enough -however, If you find an air rifle that does not have to be manually reloaded after every shot, that is a very useful feature, both in terms of a more beneficial target practice experience AND for any needed follow up shots with the iguana. I believe there are some that can auto load up to 5 or 10 pellets, and even though it is still necessary to "cock" the air rifle (to load/charge the air pressure), it is a huge time saver and makes for more effective hunting or target practice. A Daisy Red Ryder (only recommended for practice) can hold a couple hundred BBs at a time. Cock, Shoulder, Aim, Squeeze almost endlessly...for hours...Nothing wrong with a $200 pellet rifle, but I would rather see you spend something like $150 for the air rifle with the remaining $50 on an air rifle scope OR laser sight. But you will have to decide on a designated range (distance), because the scope or laser sight wont work well at 20 feet if it has been set up to work at 3 feet. Most scopes are surely not designed for close range, but a designated air rifle scope may be more capable at very close ranges than ordinary rifle scopes...you may need to watch a few youtube videos to see how to adjust gun sights, scopes, and lasers. If your plan is to creep up on the iguanas and administer a head shot from 3 feet away (from muzzle to iguana), with a scope, then you may need to do something unconventional, like adding a spacer or washer somewhere on the back end of the scope. A downward angle shot from 10, 15, or 20 feet away will need to be adjusted for ahead of time. I personally would choose either the scope or laser, and I would adjust it in my garage (or a gun range), with the adjustment shots going into the garage, not out... 
5. I suspect that iguanas are a bit harder to kill than alot of things. In general when it comes to this sort of thing, and if you have ever read "The Old Man And The Sea," it is advisable to aim either directly inbetween the eyes, or directly between the eyes and slightly behind. For something like an iguana, fish, frog, etc..it becomes necessary to do this from above, from a high enough angle that both eyes can be seen on either side of a relatively broad head. I'm not an iguana expert, but I would also suspect that holding an iguana down with one hand and pulling the head back until it snaps, could be a useful backup plan to quickly euthanize the iguanas in certain circumstances. for this reason you may wish to consider the use of at least one glove while shooting from the ground, just in case... I'm thinking the glove to be worn on the supporting hand (not the trigger hand), and the gloved hand to be the one to grab the iguanas head. Gloves probably not needed if shooting from an elevation such as the roof, ladder, etc...
As you can see, there are a great many things to factor and consider. Florida has some hunter safety courses that would be very helpful, and informative, even if you never plan to be a "Hunter." I strongly recommend. Probably some online instruction these days, probably free or very low cost options...


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Anything wrong with a machete?


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

The alligators must be eating well these days. Many of Iguanas natural predators are even worse. Monitor lizards,tegus, Asian water monitor, very large constrictor snakes,various large lizard species brought in as pets. Big pythons will help but most residents want to keep their dogs and cats so they are quickly removed when spotted.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

turbo4 said:


> *I can kill a full grown ground hog (and have )with my pellet rifle at 30 yards*. The pelletwill also go thru 3/4 in treated wood fence at that distance. Get a good rifle with a scope. I used to use a 22 Cal rifle buts that is way too loud.These pellet guns are whisper quiet. Not likely any one will notice except the Iguana.


tell us more..

What gun; what ammo; shot placement, how often ?


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Thom Paine said:


> tell us more..
> 
> What gun; what ammo; shot placement, how often ?


Got it at walmart ,dont think it was more than $50 Takes 4 or 5 pumps. The stinger 177 pellets work best. I just aimed for the body mass as they were not close. Sometimes they would make it to their burrow ,but never came out again. I dont kill the ground hogs anymore as i gave up the garden. You can have a garden or a ground hog but not both. Ill ck the make and model when i get a chance.


----------



## Doboy (Dec 5, 2018)

turbo4 said:


> Got it at walmart ,dont think it was more than $50 Takes 4 or 5 pumps. The stinger 177 pellets work best. I just aimed for the body mass as they were not close. Sometimes they would make it to their burrow ,but never came out again. I dont kill the ground hogs anymore as i gave up the garden. You can have a garden or a ground hog but not both. Ill ck the make and model when i get a chance.



Wow! I'm intrigued. "Walmart, about $50, 4 or 5 pumps, GROUND HOG at 30yds" !!??
I, very much need to know,,, WHAT it was, & How long ago?
Hope you come back with that info!

I've been 'hunting' since I was 8,,, since dad gave me my first slingshot. I think I shot every BB & pellet pistol & rifle that was made, back then,, & my #1 favorite is still a .20 Sheridan or Benjamin for 5 pump consistency (& price).
It's a shame, that they changed everything,,,, I consider them JUNK now. :<(

Now, I'd Just pick up an OLD, cheap .22 bolt rifle,,,, mount on a Tasco Varminter 2-7 or 40mm reddot,, & shoot .22 'SHORTS'. (about same velocities as the new, high air pressure pellet guns. 
lol,,, & @ 1/10 the cost! ;>)

Firearm or not,, it's the weight of the projectile & velocity that matters. (stupid RULES!)
An ARROW, going at 400-450 fps, will go through a buffalo!


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

The 22 used to bring them down on the spot .The pellet gun was not so instant but they never emerged from the borrow again so i know it did the job and i didnt have to dispose of the carcass. And its so much quieter. Im, shooting from my house with neighbors houses very close so most likely not legal to be using a 22. LIke i said its been a few yrs since i had a garden and had to protect it.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

CB caps work in a .22 as well, sounds quieter than most pellet rifles.


----------



## Mff Dvr (Jun 22, 2021)

huesmann said:


> Anything wrong with a machete?


If the machete is nice and sharp AND the person using the machete has good experience with it. 
Most garden machetes are pretty dull, and most people can't consistently strike within a 1/2 inch of a specific spot or line. In Guam there was a WW2, Marine Corps, jungle warfare veteran who would lead an annual hike during the month of July. Even though the guy was like 90 at the time (10+ yrs ago...), he was still quite strong, and very handy with his machete. He would make quick work of lopping off a 'one and a half inch' sapling (with a single strike), then ridding it of extraneous branches, cutting to length, and handing it to one of the ladies as a hiking stick. Watching him swing that machete with the perfect combination of speed, power, and accuracy was as sight to see; and I just knew that if he swung that machete once, he musta swung a machete 10,000 times; and probably had someone who worked in some cane fields somewhere give him some pointers on a more effective technique...
Me, I've played around with machetes as a kid, tried using them to edge, cut sod, prune palms and other stuff; not for me... just glad I didn't hurt myself or anyone else...


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

You will never get close enough to hit them with any kind of club or knife. They are very fast.


----------



## longarm (Mar 30, 2016)

Nik333 said:


> Aren't pellets painful?
> 
> I had the toy gun with the metal bbs & a CO2 cartridge & the cops made me remove it from my car to home.


Painful? Lol


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

longarm said:


> Painful? Lol


Glad it won't be painful to you to get a $5000.fine or a year in jail.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

This morning I see four on the roof.










I think I will need to be a really good shot to get them and not have the pellet go right over the roof and hit something on the other side. So my approach is still trap and kill short range inside the cage.


----------



## Doboy (Dec 5, 2018)

miamicuse said:


> This morning I see four on the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL,,, That's a hoot!
You have lizards,,,, & we have *****, groundhogs, hoverbees, chipmunks & ferral cats tearing up our stuff.
I just got back from a nice relaxing HUNT, out back,,,, 2 down, about 20 more to go!
20mm & game on. ;>)

BTW,,, How would you lure them into a cage? Bananas? Oranges?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Get a snake! Some animals can sense snakes & stay away. And snakes can climb. @chandler48 , do you have that photo of your King snake?

I once walked a cat on a harness near a construction site. There were holes in a huge mtn of sand. My cat did a backwards somersault near each hole. I finally realized they were snake holes & he couldn't run away. Smart cat. He was from Hawaii where there are no snakes, but, he knew, anyway. Lived to 23.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Doboy said:


> LOL,,, That's a hoot!
> You have lizards,,,, & we have ***, groundhogs, hoverbees, chipmunks & ferral cats tearing up our stuff.
> I just got back from a nice relaxing HUNT, out back,,,, 2 down, about 20 more to go!
> 20mm & game on. ;>)
> ...


we have raccoons and ferral cats.

Iguanas do not eat meat, so yes bananas, strawberries, lettuce etc...but no citrus they do not like citrus so no oranges, grapefruits or lemons. I caught two so far, trapped in a cage and I used a 3/4" rebar sharpened at it's end to reach into the cage, one strike and it's dead.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Get a snake! Some animals can sense snakes & stay away. And snakes can climb. @chandler48 , do you have that photo of your King snake?
> 
> I once walked a cat on a harness near a construction site. There were holes in a huge mtn of sand. My cat did a backwards somersault near each hole. I finally realized they were snake holes & he couldn't run away. Smart cat. He was from Hawaii where there are no snakes, but, he knew, anyway. Lived to 23.


we have plenty of black razors here, don't bother me. tree frogs, toads too. But I have seen twice a water moccasin, at a rental property next to a lake. Those I don't dare get near, they can be nasty.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

miamicuse said:


> we have plenty of black razors here, don't bother me. tree frogs, toads too. But I have seen twice a water moccasin, at a rental property next to a lake. Those I don't dare get near, they can be nasty.


I'm not suggesting a poisonous snake! 🤣
Chandler's snake is pretty big ( not as compared to pythons) and could probably take on those iguanas.

Is there a scent the turns off iguanas, like coyote urine, to disperse in the yard? Or an iguana in heat scent to put in a trap?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

.https://www.buyblocker.com/about/iguana-blocker/


----------



## Mff Dvr (Jun 22, 2021)

miamicuse said:


> This morning I see four on the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless, you set up a distraction, down hill; something like a pinwheel on a long pole, or maybe a picture of something, a stuffed animal, something with big googly eyes...
And then maybe you get that downward angle on them from above, from just on the otherside of the ridge. Unless the angle isn't downward enough before hitting something...


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

miamicuse said:


> This morning I see four on the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I wouldn't shoot them while they are up there, not just for the safety reasons, but then I would have to get a ladder climb up there and remove them.
I would imagine they would stink like anything on the roof in the hot sun and humidity.
Don't really know myself, could smell like fresh cut roses 😜


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

One of our residents.











And this is what they do to copperheads.


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> One of our residents.


King snake?

Curious...Don.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Rat snake, Don. Kissin' cousin to the king snake. Totally innocuous to humans, but bada$$ to other venomous snakes.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> Rat snake, Don. Kissin' cousin to the king snake. Totally innocuous to humans, but bada$$ to other venomous snakes.


Didn't you have a king snake in your shop?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

No, just a rat snake


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> Rat snake, Don. Kissin' cousin to the king snake. Totally innocuous to humans, but bada$$ to other venomous snakes.


My parents retired to the very rural Arkansas Ozark foot hills.
They had king snakes. We came up on 1 finishing off a rattler near their commercial rabbit house.
Was way before smart phones but a memory I still retain many decades later. 

Thanks for the flashback...Don.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Foods Reptiles Should Avoid | Hartz


Seemingly invincible, even these creatures have to watch what they eat.




www.hartz.com





Not sure if above posts mention this. Searched for poisons to reptiles. It looks like no factory made substitute, so see if anybody sells female fireflies?








Lizards With Big Appetite Find Fireflies a Fatal Attraction (Published 1999)


Cornell University scientists discover that bearded dragon lizard, which eats just about anything, suffers fatal reaction after consuming fireflies, which have long been known to be toxic; photos (S)




www.nytimes.com




Maybe any plant based steroid?


----------

